
How to Find the Wi-Fi Password of Your Current Network - vermontdevil
http://www.labnol.org/software/find-wi-fi-network-password/28949/
======
avbor
The GUI way of doing this on Windows (if you're currently connected to said
network) is to do the following:

1\. Go to Network Connections.

2\. Right click the WiFi connection and click status.

3\. Click Wireless Properties

4\. Click on the Security Tab, and then click Show Characters.

~~~
Numberwang
Wow, I can't believe that worked...

This doesn't feel very secure at all.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Secure? You're revealing a password that you already know.

~~~
dpcan
This worries me at home.

Say I have a party and the neighbor comes over. A few seconds on my unattended
computer and they can use my Internet.

~~~
chias
If you have a malicious person in your home with physical access to your
unlocked machine, your wifi password is the least of your worries.

~~~
column
Now that you stated the cliché about physical access blabla, could we please
consider his point as a valid concern?

------
fideloper
Passwords on Mac are saved and retrievable from the Keychain app.

~~~
colinbartlett
I use this a lot. Often times in response to "Hey do you know the wifi
password here?" at random coffee.

I only wish there was a way to view this on iOS...

~~~
sigjuice
If you use iCloud Keychain, then all saved password information should also be
available on your Mac.

~~~
CardenB
Yes but you can't look it up on your iOS device

------
aaronbrager
A simple Mac command line approach is `security find-generic-password -wa
{SSID}`. (Using -w instead of -g prints just the password, so no need to grep
the output.)

------
mofle
You can use this command-line tool to get the wifi password cross-platform:

    
    
        $ npm i -g wifi-password && wifi-password
    

[https://github.com/kevva/wifi-password#cli](https://github.com/kevva/wifi-
password#cli)

------
akerl_
I'm surprised the first step wasn't "Download a copy of Windows 10"

------
rlongstaff
Don't suppose anyone has an equivalent for Linux?

~~~
samuellb
If you use NetworkManager, you can right click its icon, choose Edit
Connections. Then select the desired network, and choose "WiFi Security" and
then "Show password".

Connection configuration, including plain text passwords, are stored in
/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ for connections that are available to
all users. They are readable by root only, obviously. Otherwise the password
is stored in your keyring (e.g. Gnome Keyring under Gnome).

~~~
AvImd
For the lazy ones:

    
    
      sudo grep psk= /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*

------
psuter
If anyone knows how to do that reliably on Android (not CyanogenMod), I'm all
ears.

~~~
foodstances
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ngothieuqu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ngothieuquang.passwifiviewer)

------
heavymark
On a Mac you have always been able to do this easily by simple opening the
Keychain app, double click on your network name, and after entering your
computer's username and pass it reveals the wifi's password. You can do that
for any wifi account you have previously connected to. Both this method and
the terminal method require you to enter in the current users username and
pass so no security issue here.

------
everyone
You can get this easily on Windows 7 anyway without any command line stuff.
Right click on network connection / status / wireless properties

------
kylebgorman
Doesn't work on my vanilla Mac.

~~~
Jun8
Same here, I get:

    
    
        oathkeeper:~ user$ security find-generic-password -ga labnol | grep password
        security: SecKeychainSearchCopyNext: The specified item could not be found in
        the keychain.

~~~
cgati
"labnol" should be replaced with the SSID you're connected to.

------
SunboX
Just set up a PC as Wifi hotspot with the same name as the target network and
grep the credentials from the devices that try to automatically connect to
your PC. ;) PS: should work with any SSID and password auth

~~~
semenko
No, it shouldn't. WPA2's 4-way handshake allows client/supplicant & access
point to prove they both know the PMK without directly disclosing it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11i-2004#The_Four-
Way...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11i-2004#The_Four-
Way_Handshake)

~~~
SunboX
Oh, ok. Didn't know about that, it's some time I tried it. Thanks for teaching
me!

~~~
duskwuff
I suspect you've never tried it. This technique didn't work with WEP either:
open system WEP simply encrypts every packet with a key derived from the
password, and shared key WEP has the client encrypt a challenge from the AP
using that key and send it back. In neither case is the password ever sent
over the network in any recoverable form.

